# A Remodel of Our Itty-Bitty Kitchen



## Kathleen (Nov 11, 2020)

Over 30 years ago, I bought this house.  It had the most ugly laminate in the kitchen but had the most gorgeous stove from the 1940s.  It also had original metal cabinets.  My thought at that time was to get the stove refurbished and add more metal cabinets, and tile the floor with some tile with a 1940s look.  For years, I looked for someone to refurbish the stove.  By years, I mean decades.  I found people that were out of state that would take on the job. By the time I had someone remove the stove, pack it up, ship it, refurbish it, return it, unpack it, and return it to the kitchen, I was not far off from a significant cost of a total remodel.

Regardless, I still lingered wishing for a miracle for the stove.  Since I've been here, we have worked with it.  It had a burner that was completely frozen so we could not use it, but hey, three worked!  Then the oven was red-tagged by the fire department.  A repairman who advertised that he worked on antiques walked into the kitchen, glanced at it and said, "Nope."  We fixed with with a machine screw and a little prayer.  It was not level nor were we able to level it.  Then two other burners started to have troubles.  It was time. If refurbishing the stove was off the table, we decided that we would strip it down to the itty-bitty bare walls and floor.  

We called multiple contractors.  Now, I have never done a remodel like this.  I could not find anyone to give me a price.  Like give me a range!  I honestly felt like people wanted me to give them a blank check.  One was able to give me a cost of 53K.  That is not a typo.  It did not include walls, floors, hardware on cabinets or appliances.  It also did not include the cost of plumbing.....or electric.

Another wanted to "start" at 23K.  This included a 4K cabinet budget.  Yet one more wanted me to tear out walls between the dining room and kitchen.  The fact I did not want an eat in kitchen did not seem to matter.  It was going to happen whether I wanted it or not.  And he was intending to charge 34K with no appliances and "bottom line of our quality cabinets" to start.  Laminate would have been floors.  No electric or plumbing.

I went to Lowes when I first started to explore possibilities.  Now, typically, I go to Lowes and such, and get people who can read boxes.  Giving advice was not really there if it is not on the box.  Luck was with us though.  We had a kitchen consultant that was a retired contractor, and he gave us lots of good advice (including when we may wish to look elsewhere.)  I was planning to install is pot filler, but he quickly noted that my sink was only a few inches from my stove now.  He told me to go home and see if my kitchen sink nozzle reached.  (It did.  Easily.  Who knew?)  

He guided us through a ton of cabinets offered by Lowes.  I originally selected one that was pretty spendy, but he shared that the finish was not as durable as the finishes on another cabinet made by the same manufacturer.  Also, the other cabinet was a bit less expensive and has a solid wood frame.  Additionally, he advised when certain things went on-sale.  In the end, we selected some really nice cabinets that were 30% on-sale and the paint was free as part of the sale.  Appliances went on-sale as part of the big Labor Day sale, and there was additional money off if we purchased a package.  If I purchased a warranty on the refrigerator, he shared that it was cheaper if I bought a warranty on two appliances.  (Only 5 dollars less, but the dishwasher is now under warranty too.)  

The downside in going through Lowes was that we had to do a lot of our own legwork and are our own project managers.  (Remember, we have never done anything like this before.)  But with our kitchen consultant, he would point us in directions and work with our choices.  

I told the kitchen consultant that I needed a contractor.  He said that he would ensure that a really quality guy installed our cabinets.  And then he added, it is who I would want if I were having cabinets installed....and he does other things too.  I had the recommended guy come in and he does everything.  While I am technically paying Lowes to install my cabinets, I hired the contractor with a real contract to complete other things like plumbing, electric, floor, etc. etc. etc.

In planning the kitchen, I fell in love with quartz countertops.  Our consultant advised when there was a sale, and the sink came with the sale of the countertop AND the company does the installation at a pretty low price.

We wanted a "touchless sink."  There were several we were considering, and found one on Costco for pennies on the pound.  It was made by Kohler.

So...the best part, by being our own project managers, we had much more left in our budget to purchase appliances.  The refrigerator is my splurge item.  It makes artesian ice, including perfectly spherical ice cubes.  When the floor tile did not arrive as expected, we made tons of calls, etc. In the end, the tile was delivered on Sunday and we had to pick up one of the boxes of tile to be ready for Monday.  Frustrating, but...Artesian ICE!  

Here are some photos of the kitchen prior to making any changes.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 11, 2020)

*Days 1-3*

To prepare for the remodel, we packed everything out of the kitchen.  It's an itty-bitty kitchen, but I was floored how much stuff was in it!  We took a week to pack it all out so we did not feel overly rushed.  

One thing I knew I wanted was light.  As we get older, we find ourselves struggling to see things in the kitchen.  There is a small pantry through the door to the basement that had no light what-so-ever.  While cleaning out everything for the remodel, we were constantly saying, "Oh...hey!  We DO have pineapple rings.  Look!  Didn't you want some Thousand Island dressing?"  With light, we hope we will be able to see it.  

So here are some pictures of the completely empty kitchen and the past three days.

Day 1, all of the laminate was removed.  Day 2, electric was roughed in and the recessed lights in the kitchen were added.  Day 3, lighting was added in the pantry.  The ventilation for the new stove was also roughed in and a socket was moved so that the refrigerator can plug into the back.  Also, some wood strips were added so that they can hang cabinets.  Tomorrow is Day 4.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2020)

Sounds like you got a really good kitchen consultant. It really gives confidence when a sales person is willing to tell you to go with the slightly cheaper item, because it's actually better. I'll bet that it's good business to give good info.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 12, 2020)

*Kathleen*!  So very excited for you!  and congrats on finding the right guy.  

I've lived through remodeling parts of 2 houses and building 2 houses.  My ex worked part time for a contractor (high school buddy).  

It's amazing what you learn thru those.  You're going to be good to go for the next job!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 12, 2020)

How wonderful that you are sharing this adventure with us.

Equally wonderful is that you found this particular consultant. 

Looking forward to you posting through finish.  

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks good..Have fun!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 12, 2020)

*Day 4*

The crew hammered and drilled all day.  I see the new exhaust vents have been put in.  Also some upper cabinets have been hung on one side.  The color of the cabinets is called Surfside and they are made by KraftMaid.  For those that were hung, under cabinet lights were installed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2020)

What kind of under-cabinet lights did you get? I need some.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 13, 2020)

*Day 5*



GotGarlic said:


> What kind of under-cabinet lights did you get? I need some.



The lights are hardwired LEDs and were purchased at Lowe's.  The brand was called "Good Earth Lighting."  We had plug in lights for many years though.  They were also LEDs and it was pretty easy to hide the wires without drilling as the cords were very flexible and so we ran them beneath the back of the underside of the cabinets.  With under-cabinet lights, the big thing for me is that I can turn them on and off individually.  I did not want them on a switch.  There are few in my kitchen so it was not a big deal to not have them on a switch.  If I had many, I may have wanted something else where I could kick them on all at once.  LEDs can be very "office-like" lighting, but there are many options of soft white or warm glow.  I went with soft white so that the colors of items look more true to what they are.

Today, our contractor completed the outside vent ductwork and electrical outlet for the hood/microwave.  They put down the floor over the subfloor and started to lay tile.  Also, they hung more upper cabinets.  It's exciting to see it starting to look like a room again.  

After looking at the back of the schematic for the stove, the gas line needed moved.  Not far, but it did take some time to complete.  

Appliances are supposed to be delivered Wednesday, November 18.  The quartz countertop is suppose to be measured on Monday, November 23.  It will take about two weeks for the countertop to be cut and installed.

We had a small setback in that they put the under-cabinet lighting in without remembering that there will be a shelf under the middle cabinets.  I think it is a fairly small thing.

Here is the photo for today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2020)

Love the color!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 14, 2020)

Really enjoying your descriptive posts. Thank you.  

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Really enjoying your descriptive posts. Thank you.
> 
> Ross



Same here.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2020)

OOOOOOO!!! What an exciting time! Kitchen remodels are wonderful. Yours is coming along nicely.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 15, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> ... snipped ...
> 
> Here is the photo for today!




*Kathleen*, what color, etc. are the floor tiles?


----------



## LindaZ (Nov 15, 2020)

Wow! Hope all goes well with this remodel. Can't wait to see the whole thing. Love it!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks to all for the kind comments.  Fun.....erm......yes, it would be if we were not covered in dust.    It's definitely exciting....like when you hear, "Well....sure didn't expect that" from those working in the kitchen.  



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Kathleen*, what color, etc. are the floor tiles?



The tile has two tones of grey in it along with a soft white.  It's called matte Avalon Gray Encaustic Porcelain floor tile and is made by Della Torre.  I originally selected a different tile, but decided to go to Lowes to hold the tile up to the cabinet color and countertop before buying.  In doing so, we changed to this tile choice and also selected a slightly different counter top.  



LindaZ said:


> Wow! Hope all goes well with this remodel. Can't wait to see the whole thing. Love it!



Me too!  I can't wait to see whether I can fit the stuff we took out of the old one back into the new.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 15, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> ... sniped ...  I can't wait to see whether I can fit the stuff we took out of the old one back into the new.




BAHAHAHA!!

Love the tile btw!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for letting us come along on your remodel adventure.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 16, 2020)

*Day 6*

The contractor is right on schedule.  One hears such horror stories, so I am thankful.  We ordered everything back in September.  I requested delivery of my appliances for this Wednesday, and I had been told that they were in.  Then today, I am told that Lowe's has the stove and dishwasher, but not the microwave/hood vent or my refrigerator.    I don't get artesian ice without the refrigerator.  I'm especially unhappy because the countertops are scheduled to be measured next Monday.  I was planning for the countertops to be installed the first week of December, then painting and done.  

Today, the contractor (who is spot on schedule) laid most of the tile with only two small spots left.  He intends to complete the tile and start grouting tomorrow.

I love the floor.....but am a bit stressed over the fridge.  I mean....I ordered it in September....


----------



## LindaZ (Nov 16, 2020)

Love the tile! Seems like it gives depth to the kitchen. I'm sure the fridge will be in soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 17, 2020)

*Day 7*

The picture today looks a bit rough.  Grouting has started.  The contractor cleaned a small spot (sorta) so I could get a better idea of how it will look when all is completed.  

In my current mode of panic over not having a fridge or microwave in sight, I'm scanning other options.  The microwave sadly seems discontinued.  Frank found one in stock at a Mom and Pop appliance shop in Clarksville, IN and another in Nebraska.  Neither want to ship the microwave east.  

We are looking at a Bosch if we have to decide on another option.  If I do not get my refrigerator, I will be extremely disappointed.  Time will tell.

Tomorrow, the stove and dishwasher are to arrive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2020)

Where in Nebraska?? I'm only 17 miles away from Nebraska...I might be able to pick it up and then ship it to you!


----------



## Silversage (Nov 17, 2020)

What brand are the appliances?  I ordered a new set (range, fridge, dw, micro), of GE in June.  They were all supposed to arrive together in 10 days.  They came one by one, with the last, the dishwasher finally arriving in September.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 18, 2020)

*Day 8*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where in Nebraska?? I'm only 17 miles away from Nebraska...I might be able to pick it up and then ship it to you!



Lincoln, Nebraska



Silversage said:


> What brand are the appliances?  I ordered a new set (range, fridge, dw, micro), of GE in June.  They were all supposed to arrive together in 10 days.  They came one by one, with the last, the dishwasher finally arriving in September.



LG is the brand.  So today, Lowes brought our dishwasher, but not the stove.  The delivery guy brought in the dishwasher and we asked him to pause for a moment so we could ensure it was the right color.  The driver said, "I don't have time."  He took the dishwasher back out the front door bashing the door on the way out.  They loaded it in the truck and we found that it was correct.  Failing to stop them from driving off, I called the number that they called me and said, "Could you bring it back?  It is correct."  The guy said, "No, we are 10 minutes away."  He was sitting a block away waiting to turn off our street.  Nice.

So I called the store.  Call 1: Got disconnected.  Call 2: Fast busy after waiting on hold.  Call 3: Customer service who tells me that the dishwasher was to have been delivered today, the fridge and microwave tomorrow, and the stove on Friday.  

I'm shocked.  So he swears they have it coming tomorrow.  I asked for someone to call me to confirm and have heard nothing at all since.  Also asked whether they can return my dishwasher to me and have heard nothing at all.  We will see whether we have a delivery tomorrow.

It absolutely amazes me that there is zero accountability or response to customer issues.  I never imagined how awful it could be.  

The construction fellas are almost at a stopping point without my appliances.  However, here is where we are today.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2020)

Your issues with Lowes are awful. Sorry you have to deal with this. I'll file this info away when looking for new appliances.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2020)

Sorry about the appliance woes, but the kitchen is looking Grand!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah, I'm sorry too, been there and it is sooo frustrating.  

But if I may, with the next hiccup, I suggest you go directly to the store and grab the manager by the ear and gently fill it continually until he can guarantee satisfaction. 

I refused a sale ($3,000) at our Big Box when they wouldn't back the delivery company in writing.  They eventually did.  The delivery company's maybe affiliated with the box stores for deliveries but are actually independents.

So what happens is that they tell you if you have a problem with delivery to contact the delivery company, not them. My view is that they (big box) are making the promise and I will contact them (big box)!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 19, 2020)

+4 *Kathleen*!!! 

I agree with dragn, I'd be down at that Lowes, pronto! 

Oh, and btw, I JUST LOVE that tile! 
What color paint have you chosen?
I'd love to see a sample ....

<edit: and what color finish are the appliances?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 19, 2020)

Love the updates!  Your kitchen is a dead ringer for one I had in Pittsburgh.  Looks like you have some great updates going on.  The first 2 kitchen renos I did included a kitchen designer who saved us $$ and had better ideas than we did. She suggested ways to use stock cabinets in non-traditional ways e.g turning a bookcase unit into wine storage by adding half-round trim pieces to the shelves to keep bottles from rolling. She helped us avoid some bad design choices, etc.


Can't wait to see the completed project!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2020)

Dealing with stores/customer service is becoming impossible. Nobody cares. When I came to US, 30 years ago, I remember walking into Dayton's (Macy's today) and two people would run to help. Today I walk in the same store and two people noticing me are running away, pretending that they are busy. 
The whole America is turning that way. No responsibility. Nothing. The only thing that matters is "myself". Me me me. 
Scarry.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 19, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Your issues with Lowes are awful. Sorry you have to deal with this. I'll file this info away when looking for new appliances.



Thanks, Andy.  I'm filing this away too.  Honestly, the kitchen consultant was awesome.  One of the managers for delivery has been good but he is stretched between several stores.  Customer service people are very kind but non-effective.  I guess they are cheaper than therapy.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry about the appliance woes, but the kitchen is looking Grand!



Thanks, PF.  Does this mean you are not on your way to Nebraska?  



dragnlaw said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry too, been there and it is sooo frustrating.
> 
> But if I may, with the next hiccup, I suggest you go directly to the store and grab the manager by the ear and gently fill it continually until he can guarantee satisfaction.
> 
> ...



I can do that.  I recently gassed up the mini and have many freshly washed facemasks.  

On a plus side, my friend told me that Best Buys has its own delivery people.  If true, I may look there next time I need an appliance.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +4 *Kathleen*!!!
> 
> I agree with dragn, I'd be down at that Lowes, pronto!
> 
> ...



I'm ready for the next blip.  

The paint color is still being discussed.  Although I typically do not like yellow, I have loved my yellow kitchen.  This kitchen gets very little natural light and, what little there is, is gone within an hour.  Yellow has been really enhanced what natural light is there.  Personally, I am partial to a light buttery color.  Frank I think wants something bolder.  

The appliances are black stainless.  (It's like a deep charcoal color.)  I think we are going to wait to see them with the tile before deciding on the walls.  The countertops are a white encrusted with flecks of glass and natural stone.  All of our minor appliances (like the stand mixer, etc.) are bright red.




Janet H said:


> Love the updates!  Your kitchen is a dead ringer for one I had in Pittsburgh.  Looks like you have some great updates going on.  The first 2 kitchen renos I did included a kitchen designer who saved us $$ and had better ideas than we did. She suggested ways to use stock cabinets in non-traditional ways e.g turning a bookcase unit into wine storage by adding half-round trim pieces to the shelves to keep bottles from rolling. She helped us avoid some bad design choices, etc.
> 
> Can't wait to see the completed project!



So we started with a couple of kitchen designers.  One wanted me to take down a wall, which I stressed was not something I would consider.  I like my formal dining room.  The other went three times over my budget that I shared with her before even working with her - and that was without appliances.    There were a few others along these lines.  I think we were fortunate to be able to really get a feel for what space we could gain on our own.  Like....taking down the bulkhead over the cabinets.  (I knew it was hallow, but everyone (including me) held their breath when we popped it open.    It's a tiny kitchen so we were able to consider every spot.  We are even having a small cabinet built in a four inch wasted space for things like cookie sheets....or a pizza stone or something like that.



CharlieD said:


> Dealing with stores/customer service is becoming impossible. Nobody cares. When I came to US, 30 years ago, I remember walking into Dayton's (Macy's today) and two people would run to help. Today I walk in the same store and two people noticing me are running away, pretending that they are busy.
> The whole America is turning that way. No responsibility. Nothing. The only thing that matters is "myself". Me me me.
> Scarry.



I do not look for it to get much better anytime soon....but....hope burns eternal!

So today, more cabinets were placed along with some doors.  The grouting was completed, and we are so hoping to get the dishwasher and stove tomorrow.  The Lowe's guy swears that we will.  Hope. Burns. Eternal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> Thanks, PF.  Does this mean you are not on your way to Nebraska?



I still have to work tomorrow, but if you want, the weekend is coming up and I do remember how to drive. It's about 500 miles one way...6.5 hours, 8 if I drink too much coffee.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 19, 2020)

No 500 mile road trip without me!!!  How i wish we could.  It would be so much fun!  :[emoji173]:


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 19, 2020)

*Kathleen*, I looked up the LG Black Stainless Steel. 
GORGEOUS!!! 
Great choice ... when you posted the cabinets and tile,
that was my immediate thought!
Now, hardware ... are we going with any or naked?


----------



## Janet H (Nov 19, 2020)

Kathleen, looking at your "almost up the ceiling" top boxes...   Throw a white LED rope light up there.  You'll get a nice warm glow on the ceiling that is especially lovely at night and will give the illusion of space and provides indirect light sort of like a window...


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 20, 2020)

*Day 10*



Janet H said:


> Kathleen, looking at your "almost up the ceiling" top boxes...   Throw a white LED rope light up there.  You'll get a nice warm glow on the ceiling that is especially lovely at night and will give the illusion of space and provides indirect light sort of like a window...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44092



Really pretty!  I love the soft glow.  They put the molding on today, so unsure whether it will work.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Kathleen*, I looked up the LG Black Stainless Steel.
> GORGEOUS!!!
> Great choice ... when you posted the cabinets and tile,
> that was my immediate thought!
> Now, hardware ... are we going with any or naked?



We have cabinet pulls picked out.  Very simple design that I think will mesh with everything!

Big news: I have a dishwasher and stove!!!!    The film is still on the dishwasher, and the stove looks huge in the little space, but I do love it.  The microwave and refrigerator are said to be shipping to us on December 1.  (It is either they will be here within 10 days after OR the guy with whom I spoke is resigning at that time.  Who knows?)  IF I get my selected microwave and fridge, I am happy to wait.  A small cabinet still needs to be built.  The countertop template will be made on Tuesday.  (Had to push it back a day due to the late delivery of the stove/dishwasher.)  

I did not realize that the doors on the cabinets will need adjusted now that they are almost all in.  Also, there are two cabinet doors that will need replaced.  (One is warped and the other has a small crack on the top.)  We are still pondering wall color.  

The molding on the cabinets is being completed.  The tile will be sealed over the weekend.  It does feel a bit more like a kitchen now!  Here are the pictures from today!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 20, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> ... snipped ... It does feel a bit more like a kitchen now!  Here are the pictures from today!



Wow, just wow *Kathleen*!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2020)

That looks really great.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2020)

Getting exciting


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 20, 2020)

So *Kathleen*, how are you two getting your meals?
Are you eating out, micro in the dining room, 
or did I miss that somewhere all together?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 20, 2020)

Glad to see it's coming together so well, Kathleen!  Really looking great!


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 20, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So *Kathleen*, how are you two getting your meals?
> Are you eating out, micro in the dining room,
> or did I miss that somewhere all together?



We have a microwave in the basement.

We have grubhub to order.

We aren't missing any meals....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2020)

I was in Scottsbluff earlier today...was going to call you and let you know I was on my way to Lincoln...got a haircut instead.

I'm excited for you and Frank...new kitchen, wahoo!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 21, 2020)

*Kgirl, *when my son and DIL re-did their kitchen, I was flabbergasted that she had prepared and frozen meals for the duration.  They had moved everything to the basement.  

But, of course, like everyone else, their contractor got fired in the end for multiple reasons.  That job stretched into months and months.  

Finally ended well and they do have a kitchen they love.


----------



## LindaZ (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm such a dork - why I didn't see multiple pages is just funny! Anyway - love, love, love this kitchen! I can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Nov 22, 2020)

Very nice.  We have a similar kitchen.  A total of 8x12 feet and its a pass through kitchen as well.

Not much can be done except for making it nice and sparkly and making the cabinets as efficient as possible.

I envy folks with big kitchens, or rooms that can be opened up.  I would kill for a big kitchen with an island and a big pantry.

As for microwaves.  Only one I will ever buy these days is a Panasonic.  The Inverter technology is truly a game changer.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks great. But reading all the trouble you had to go thru makes me think twice about remodeling our kitchen. Well, maybe I'll wait another 8 years. We've been here only 22 years.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 22, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was in Scottsbluff earlier today...was going to call you and let you know I was on my way to Lincoln...got a haircut instead.
> 
> I'm excited for you and Frank...new kitchen, wahoo!



I love that it is starting to pull together!  



dragnlaw said:


> *Kgirl, *when my son and DIL re-did their kitchen, I was flabbergasted that she had prepared and frozen meals for the duration.  They had moved everything to the basement.
> 
> But, of course, like everyone else, their contractor got fired in the end for multiple reasons.  That job stretched into months and months.
> 
> Finally ended well and they do have a kitchen they love.



Sadly, I'm not that pulled together.    I might have been IF I had a easily accessible sink.  With something other than a dryer to act as a countertop!  We are fortunate though.  So many restaurants deliver to my door.



LindaZ said:


> I'm such a dork - why I didn't see multiple pages is just funny! Anyway - love, love, love this kitchen! I can't wait to see it all done.



We wondered why you were so quiet.  



Vinylhanger said:


> Very nice.  We have a similar kitchen.  A total of 8x12 feet and its a pass through kitchen as well.
> 
> Not much can be done except for making it nice and sparkly and making the cabinets as efficient as possible.
> 
> ...



Once I craved (really craved) a huge kitchen.  And there are still moments when I am sincerely wistful.  However, over the years, I have found that when I have space, I still overfill it.  My small kitchen has forced me to learn to cook really efficiently.    But sometimes.....canning season, holiday preparation, and dinner with friends where everyone cooks....a big kitchen would be lovely!



CharlieD said:


> Looks great. But reading all the trouble you had to go thru makes me think twice about remodeling our kitchen. Well, maybe I'll wait another 8 years. We've been here only 22 years.



It feels like a lot of headaches, but the main thing has been with the arrival of items and the lack of communication from Lowes.  I could have gone with a different company, but then I would have never found my contractor or kitchen consultant.  I'm 10 days in....and expected it to take 4 weeks from beginning to end.  If I run a bit over, I'm still good with everything.  Plus, I might have avoided all of the headaches if I went with a contractor who had their own project manager - but I'm acting as my own project manager which did allow me to save enough for some small splurges.

Tomorrow, a little custom cabinet is going to be built.  Tuesday, we will have the countertop template made.  I also hope to hire a painter this week.

Last night, we put a layer of sealant on the grout.  What a romantic Saturday night date!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 23, 2020)

*Day 11*

We have a call into a painter.

Today, a switch was moved, some of the cabinet door pulls were installed, the shelf was placed, and a small slide-in cabinet was built next to the stove.

We needed to order a few items from the cabinet maker that we had not accounted for.  Tomorrow, floor transition strips may be added.  If the rest of our door pulls arrive, we can have them placed.  (If they never come in, I do have a plan B thanks to "Amazon's Project Management Short Course" aka Life Experience.)

The countertop people confirmed the appointment for tomorrow.  

Here are the photos from today.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2020)

Really looking nice. Things are progressing well.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 23, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> We have a call into a painter.
> 
> Today, a switch was moved, some of the cabinet door pulls were installed, the shelf was placed, and a small slide-in cabinet was built next to the stove.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Is that slide-in next to the stove going to be a spice closet? Or a sheet pan home?


----------



## LindaZ (Nov 23, 2020)

Cabinet pulls look good. If you can find a small sliding rack you might use the small cabinet next to the stove to store spices or pot lids. It's all looking really nice. I'm happy for your guys!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 24, 2020)

*Day 12*



Andy M. said:


> Really looking nice. Things are progressing well.



I feel that we are getting close to having it complete.  Sadly, we have to order a few items and are on hold until they come in.  



msmofet said:


> Looks great! Is that slide-in next to the stove going to be a spice closet? Or a sheet pan home?



It's close to the backdoor and we are planning to store the pizza stone in it.  The contractor made it out of extra pieces.  He is also going to do another small space above it for things like salt, pepper, and easy-to-nab items for cooking.  We ordered a few panels for the upper.



LindaZ said:


> Cabinet pulls look good. If you can find a small sliding rack you might use the small cabinet next to the stove to store spices or pot lids. It's all looking really nice. I'm happy for your guys!



We have a great space for spices, so this small space is intended to be used to store the large pizza stone.  Right now, we don't have anywhere safe to place the pizza stone and we don't want it to be broken.  So...that is the current plan.

Basically we are at a stopping point.  We had the template for the countertops measured today, and we were able to verify the quartz color and edging.  It will take about 10 days to have it cut and installed.  

We also ordered a small valance for the cabinet over the sink.  Again, have to wait for it along with the panels and a replacement door for a cabinet door that is warped.  And we are waiting on the rest of the door pulls to arrive from Amazon.

It is our hope to get our remaining appliances by December 10.  Prior to that, we hope to have the room painted.  Then.....kitchen!  

At CostCo, we found a touchless faucet.  Normally, they use batteries but this one has a plug in option.  Our contractor placed a two plug socket in for the dishwasher and faucet today along with a transition flooring strip.  

Sooooo close and we cannot wait!

To be continued....in a week or so.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2020)

Kathleen, I just leave my pizza stone on the bottom of the oven all the time. When run the self-cleaning cycle, my stone comes through nice and clean!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 25, 2020)

I leave my stones (four squares) in the oven as well.  Like the way it retains the heat.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 25, 2020)

Good ideas....then I could use the space for sheet pans.  Hmmm....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 25, 2020)

+ 3 for leaving the pizza stone in the oven.

My 15" round Pizza Stone stays permanently on the bottom rack.

I remember years back watching a TV program about making Pizza at home, and it was suggested that the Stone should be placed on the very bottom rack to get as hot as possible.  I figured why not just leave him there, I rarely bake/roast anything on that rack anyways.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 9, 2020)

*Many Days Later...*

Today, our countertops were installed.  I love how they look!  Hopefully, our sink will be working tomorrow - if our contractor's COVID test comes back negative.

So...yesterday, Lowes called to say that my fridge and microwave are not going to come in.  *joy*  They said they were willing to help me find something else even if it is more for the same price.  Then today, I got an email saying they were looking to other locations to get my appliances.  I have no idea what is going on.

Frank found the fridge at another location and ordered it.  IF it comes in as promised on Monday, we will cancel the fridge at Lowes.  The microwave is discontinued.  I found a different brand that sounded good to me and ordered it.  Again, if it comes in, I'll be happy.  Only time will tell, I guess.  

The painters seem to fall through as well.  Again, COVID issues.  

The appliance situation is unsettling, but I can understand that Covid has tossed struggles into appliance delivery.  What I cannot justify is the lack of communication from Lowes.  I feel that the people with whom I contact do care, but the business seems too big for anyone to find out anything.  Plus, getting someone on the phone is problematic.  

In any case, I do feel the remodel will be worth it in the end.  For today, countertops!  

~Kathleen


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks beautiful. Much lighter and brighter - love it. Your counter looks like one I thought of for our kitchen but the colors weren't right for what I wanted. If we come visit for Christmas I could paint your kitchen, woodwork too! Hope you get the appliance problem fixed. Lowe's is great for some stuff, not so great for other stuff.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 9, 2020)

Kathleen, I applaud you.  Good attitude under trying circumstances! 

You'll love it all in the end, think positive!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 9, 2020)

Looking good, Kathleen, but sorry to hear about all of the delays.  It'll get done eventually.  Good luck with the fridge and MW!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2020)

It's really starting to look like a finished product. The worst is over.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 10, 2020)

Delays are the name of the business these days.

We are waiting 8-10 weeks for materials thst used to take 3 or 4.  Even normal things that should be readily available are taking a week or more.

Just getting things like a box of stainless screws can be a challenge right now.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking good, Kathleen. 

Unfortunately, its rare for a remodel to go without a glitz or two.

You seem to be handling it well.  

Ross


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2020)

Today: WATER!  

Once upon a time, my grandmother shared a story where several generations were viewing the grand-daughter's new kitchen.  Great-Grandma said, "Dear, which of these wonderful things would you be unable to do without?"  

The grand-daughter said, "Hmm...probably my microwave.
The mother said, "I don't know.  Likely the refrigerator."
The grandmother said, "I'm very partial to my stove."
The great-grandmother said, "I'll take running water every time!"

I totally agree with great-grandmother.  Today, the contractor came by to hook up the sink with the faucet we purchased at CostCo.  It can be operated manually or touchless, and had an option of batteries or electric.  We paid the extra $14 dollars for the electric and had the contractor place an electrical plug when he installed one for the dishwasher.  A confession is that I stood there turning it on and off as if witnessing a holy miracle for a good 10 minutes.

I saw this really cute silicon strainer and bought it.  The chicken reminds me of why I wanted the touchless feature as we always need water when our hands are slathered with chicken goop.  I've also started to line the shelves and drawers with liner.  

On a different topic, I went to Best Buys Outlet today and there was MY fridge!  The one that I have not been able to get.  It had a dent in the top of the front door.  Not hugely noticeable, so if the refrigerator does not come in on Monday, I may see if this one is still there.  

The painter is supposed to start on Saturday.

In full disclosure, I've had a few meltdowns during the remodel.  Primarily over the lack of communication regarding deliveries.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 11, 2020)

Looking good, Kathleen! Sure you're going through some rough patches right now, but just like childbirth, you'll forget all about the pain once your new baby is here.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 11, 2020)

*"In full disclosure, I've had a few meltdowns during the remodel. Primarily over the lack of communication regarding deliveries."
*
Totally understandable.  

Ross


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 11, 2020)

Beautiful! Love the chicken strainer!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> In full disclosure, I've had a few meltdowns during the remodel.  Primarily over the lack of communication regarding deliveries.


[emoji813]

DH and I renovated and expanded our upstairs bathroom in 2009. It involved taking all the clothes, etc., out of the very large closet (half of a former fourth bedroom) and having the upstairs bathroom out of commission for at least a month, mostly due to delays. I think I've pretty much blocked out the memory [emoji38] I was really stressed at work that year, too. We were just talking about it yesterday and remembering how it almost led to divorce.

It's looking great. You'll get through this and laugh about it later {{{hugs}}}


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 11, 2020)

LindaZ said:


> Beautiful! Love the chicken strainer!



OMG...  had to go and examine each picture....  too funny!  Love it too!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 12, 2020)

*Today....*

....we have paint!  The paint is wet in these pictures and looks pretty bold.  I love yellow kitchens.    The "pantry shelves" are painted the same color as the cabinets.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 12, 2020)

Keeps getting better!  That yellow is a nice color in there - bright and cheerful.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2020)

I have always liked yellow for kitchens. To me, it seems like the "right" colour.


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 15, 2020)

So, did you get your fridge?


----------



## Janet H (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> In full disclosure, I've had a few meltdowns during the remodel.  Primarily over the lack of communication regarding deliveries.




Makes complete sense to me.  Last time we redid a kitchen after months of reno, problems and slow downs, on the day the last thing was finally done and the range was functional I ordered a delivery pizza and ate it on paper towels.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 16, 2020)

*Appliance Take-Aways*



Janet H said:


> Makes complete sense to me.  Last time we redid a kitchen after months of reno, problems and slow downs, on the day the last thing was finally done and the range was functional I ordered a delivery pizza and ate it on paper towels.







LindaZ said:


> So, did you get your fridge?



We did!  And we have a microwave!  Now we just need the cabinet parts to build the small cabinet.  I can see it coming together!

So here is what I have learned from my appliance fiasco (other than not to do a remodel during a pandemic.)

Lowe's is huge.  Really big.  Sadly, Peter at one store does not know what Paul at the other store is doing.  For example, an item was ordered online, but it is delivered from a store nearer to another city (for whatever reason.)  All of the components are not delivered.  You pick up missing pieces at your local Lowes, but they cannot give it to you.  You must purchase it again, and then work with the other store to get reimbursed for missing items.  To me, this makes zero sense to me.  However, that is how it went down with the kitchen tile.  Silly me thought Lowes was Lowes.  Instead, it feels more like independent franchises.  

Lowe's people (for the most part) really do want to help, but they do not have adequate information to do so.  For example, the manager of the local Lowes was trying to seek our refrigerator at ANY Lowes, but never found it.  Also, customer service was under the impression that a refrigerator was to be delivered, they were not.  In fact, somehow, the order had been canceled - likely due to the fact that the microwave was discontinued.  The poor local manager had no idea.  

Communication with Lowes is difficult.  Again, it is rare that one person has all of the answers.  My ONLY issue with Lowes is communication - including the access the employees have to product.  It's sincerely not fair to the employees or customers.  

We ended up receiving our refrigerator through Home Depot online.  It was delivered to my......dining room.  To get it into the kitchen, doors had to be removed, which they do not do.  When we called the store who delivered, we were told that they had "no one qualified to remove the doors" on our particular fridge.    Also, the delivery people were not permitted to remove an interior door to see whether the fridge would then slide into the kitchen.  Ah well....they brought it in from the truck.  And we have our fridge...that makes artesian ice!  Once it gets all hooked up.  Frank and his friend removed the doors and got it in place.

Another friend told me that Lowe's and Home Depot rely on third party delivery.  This makes sense to me as some deliveries were awesome and others were problematic.  She also told me that Best Buys runs its own inventory per region and they maintain control of their deliveries.  Also, the updates were incredible.  

With our selected microwave being discontinued, we opted for one made by kitchenaid.  I ordered it online and got a confirmation.  I then got regular updates up until the morning of the delivery.  The delivery guys called 20 minutes before arriving.  And they were very helpful and very careful with our product.  Also, they were willing to do whatever we needed them to do in regards to the delivery.  Plus, they gave me their names prior to leaving and asked me to provide feedback on their service.  Based on this alone, if possible, I will return to Best Buys for appliances.

Below is a photograph of the unhooked up fridge!  I can see it coming together!    I'm spending today lining shelves, and considering what will go where.  And hoping the cabinet pieces will arrive so this can be complete!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2020)

THAT is one gorgeous lookin' fridge!!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 16, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> THAT is one gorgeous lookin' fridge!!



Thanks!  The front reminds me of the face on a tiki totem.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 16, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> ***
> We ended up receiving our refrigerator through Home Depot online.  It was delivered to my......dining room.  To get it into the kitchen, doors had to be removed, which they do not do.  When we called the store who delivered, we were told that they had "no one qualified to remove the doors" on our particular fridge.    Also, the delivery people were not permitted to remove an interior door to see whether the fridge would then slide into the kitchen.  Ah well....they brought it in from the truck.  And we have our fridge...that makes artesian ice!  Once it gets all hooked up.  Frank and his friend removed the doors and got it in place.
> 
> ***
> ...





Kathleen said:


> Thanks!  The front reminds me of the face on a tiki totem.



Luckily, when I purchased my fridge, from Home Depot, the sales person warned me that the delivery people could not a) remove doors in my home. and b) not remove the doors on my fridge. 

So I removed my front door, my porch door by myself and thankfully, they felt sorry for me and helped me at least balance them while I put them back on.
This way they did not have to remove the doors to put in the kitchen - my kitchen doorway, although not a double is very large. 

LOL - thank you! those doors do look like tiki totem faces! Always thought there was something familiar about them.. 

Everything is gorgeous Kathleen. Nice going and Congrats again!!


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh Gosh! What a fridge!  It looks fantastic, the whole thing, despite the headaches.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 17, 2020)

+1   

Ross


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 24, 2020)

*Kitchen Remodel on Christmas Eve*

We are SO close to completing this remodel.  I'm so grateful to seeing the light at the end of this tunnel.  What remains to be done is to have the last cabinet panel come in so that the small cabinet can be completed near the window.  Once it does, then the microwave/hood can be installed and done!

Yesterday, the refrigerator was completely hooked up.  It is now giving us filtered water and ice!  When I knock on the glass, it will light up.  There is a "door within the door" where drinks and common items can be placed so we do not have to open the entire refrigerator.  We even have food in it.  Not a lot...but still....functioning!  

I found these cute curtains and rug to make it more festive for the holidays.  We still need to start placing things on the walls, etc.  I think that will be the Christmas plan.  Others will be assembling toys and we will assemble a kitchen.  

I sincerely cannot wait for it all to be completed to share it with you.  And I really thank you all for the encouragement and positive comments.  It meant a lot and made us feel less alone in doing this!

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice! Getting close!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2020)

Your kitchen is looking great and that rug is perfect! Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm glad you see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's looking good.


----------



## LindaZ (Dec 24, 2020)

Looking great! Love the snowman rug and curtains. Merry Christmas, hopefully we'll see you soon. <3


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 25, 2020)

Love the Christmas textiles,  Kathleen.  Things are looking great! My SIL had a pull down hatch door in one of their refrigerators over the decades. When we would visit, I'd make a point of having some milk just so I could use it. [emoji38]


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking so good, and I'm glad to see that it's almost done!  Great Chistmas/New Year's present to yourselves!


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 25, 2020)

How wonderful that you are almost finished. 

Ross


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2020)

Awesome looking fridge


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 30, 2020)

I see a lot of the new fridges, even ones with cameras inside so you can check on items while at the store.

Not sure I'd want to see inside my fridge most of the time.  Its great when new, and great when we do a complete dump and clean.

Other than that, not so good.

That being said, that is a cool fridge.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's looking good.



I may have spoke too soon.  I still need the panel to install the microwave.  Lowe's has stomped every cornflake I have over it.  I have shown up personally several times and do wonder how they function without managers.  The manager is ALWAYS at lunch, gone home, at another store, etc.  Perhaps I should release my inner frustration on them...but it is not my style.  I do document though.  Corporate will get a lengthy letter from me once this is over....not that they will likely care.  Not that it will change anything except to make me feel better.  



Cooking Goddess said:


> Love the Christmas textiles,  Kathleen.  Things are looking great! My SIL had a pull down hatch door in one of their refrigerators over the decades. When we would visit, I'd make a point of having some milk just so I could use it. [emoji38]



I totally understand that!  I discovered that I can tell my water dispenser exactly how much water to drop in a container.  4 ounces.  8 ounces.  Up to 32 ounces along with cubed and crushed ice.  It just makes me giggle.  



Vinylhanger said:


> I see a lot of the new fridges, even ones with cameras inside so you can check on items while at the store.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to see inside my fridge most of the time.  Its great when new, and great when we do a complete dump and clean.
> 
> ...



The refrigerator light is not always on so you cannot always see inside.  But I can turn it on with a soft knock whenever I want.  I'm sort of hoping that seeing inside will make me do more to keep the refrigerator cleaned out, etc.  Today, I got rid of leftovers that were past their prime - and these leftovers were from 2021!  Hopefully, I can continue the trend!  

So I have done some retail therapy while waiting for the microwave panel.  I thought I would share the new "kitchen candy" that Amazon has delivered.  


We like cast iron and have some nice pieces.  Cast iron does not nest well in the drawers, and we knew that it wouldn't.  My solution came from Julia Child in the form of a pegboard.  My pegboards are metal with an enamel coating of paint.  Many colors could be selected.  I chose grey because I thought it blended best.  For the hangers, I found them in red.  It was perfect to store the cast iron and a much-needed step-stool!  These were purchased in packs of 2.  Very sturdy.  Not hard to hang.  

Speaking of drawers, for our cabinets, we opted to go with drawers instead of shelves.  I'm glad we did this because the drawers come out and it is easy to see everything.  Here is a picture of a drawer with my baking pans (many of which have seen better times.)  To keep them from going all over the drawer, I found these spring-loaded dividers.  I've used them in several places aside from this drawer like the drawer that houses cooking utensils.  

I've never been able to put all of my flatware in one drawer.  Again, on Amazon, I found this expandable organizer made of teak.  It works great!  I can select whether to expand the left or right side or make them even.  

The old kitchen had a small shelf over the sink.  We quickly discovered that we really missed the shelf as it had a holder for scissors, markers, etc.  It also held a timer and small container for rings.  Again on Amazon, I found a small glass shelf that almost looks like it was made for the space over the sink.  Serendipity.  

I just want it to be done.  It's very therapeutic to simply unpack some of the ridiculous amount of boxes.  I still see the light at the end of the tunnel, but the train does not seem to be moving.   Lowe's said the panel will be here 1/28.  Ridiculous.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 9, 2021)

Great Idea for the pegboard, *Kathleen*! I don't remember where I saw that, to get the idea when setting up my kitchen, back in '83, but it's great having all those pans easily accessible, and not having to dig them out of cabinets.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 27, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Great Idea for the pegboard, *Kathleen*! I don't remember where I saw that, to get the idea when setting up my kitchen, back in '83, but it's great having all those pans easily accessible, and not having to dig them out of cabinets.



Thanks, Pepperhead!  You might have seen it in Julia Child's kitchen.  It is where I got the idea!

SO...the contractor has completed work on my Itty Bitty Kitchen.  I still need to hang a few things and organize a bit more, but the construction is done!  I don't want to not be humble, but I am delighted with the kitchen.  It's so organized and efficient!  I still have a bit of guilt over the old stove, but...I have to confess that I adore the changes!

Here are some pictures taken right after the contractor left.  A note about our contractor: He was the best part of this project.  He stayed in communication, ran some interference with Lowes, and he always arrived when he said he would at the time he gave.  I really do not think I could have managed as well as we did without him.  He knew that we had no experience with this kind of thing.  He actually lead us through!

Having the itty bitty kitchen, space is premium.  Our contractor built the little shelves to the side of the stove.  Below, we store a few trays and items for the stove (like the air fryer tray.)  Then I have two pictures of the stove with microwave taken from the door to outside and one from the door in the basement.  You can see my "Tick List" of items to check out on the other countertop along with my lemonade.  Remembering that we were discussing spice storage, I snapped a picture of the spice rack that resides behind the door to the dining room.  We found a nice step ladder that worked with the kitchen really well.  It's needed since we increased the height of the cabinets.

Thank you guys for all of the encouraging comments and suggestions.  If things would have arrived as expected, it would not have been overly challenging....but everything has been worth it!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2021)

Beautiful, Kathleen. Enjoy it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2021)

Love it! Bright and cheery!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2021)

That turned out fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 28, 2021)

Very nice, *Kathleen* (and *Frank*)! Many happy years of cooking in your new kitchen.

I do like the convenience of the window near the stove. Never know when you need to dump something quickly.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 28, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Very nice, *Kathleen*
> 
> I do like the convenience of the window near the stove. Never know when you need to dump something quickly.



  It is extra convenient that the "big BTU burner" is the closest one to the window too!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 28, 2021)

*"A note about our contractor: He was the best part of this project."
*   How very important this is. 

You all did a great job. 
Happy that you are pleased.   

Ross


----------



## Silversage (Jan 28, 2021)

Boy, that really came together nicely!  Happy cooking!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Ditto everyones' comments!!   Beautiful!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 28, 2021)

WOW!  That is awesome! I love it! 



What are you using to hang your cutting board? That is a great idea!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 28, 2021)

DaveSoMD said:


> WOW!  That is awesome! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to hang your cutting board? That is a great idea!



Dave, I got those on Amazon several years ago.  Here is the link to them.  They have held up wonderfully and have worked out well.  

Thank you to all for the positive comments.  I am so appreciative of you taking this trip into remodeling with me.  So many comments and suggestions really helped.  Thank you!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 28, 2021)

*Kathleen*, Glad to see it's finally done!  I'm sure you will enjoy many years of wonderful cooking in there.  Enjoy!


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 28, 2021)

All I can say is: "WOW!!!"


----------



## bakechef (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh, that's fantastic! So cheerful! I'm in love with your appliances!

I have that same Julia Child quote on a fridge magnet, lol!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> Dave, I got those on Amazon several years ago.  Here is the link to them.  They have held up wonderfully and have worked out well.
> 
> Thank you to all for the positive comments.  I am so appreciative of you taking this trip into remodeling with me.  So many comments and suggestions really helped.  Thank you!


I love these, and they go with my kitchen decor, too. I'm going to buy one to hold my charcuterie board that I made at a charcuterie class at our local butcher shop.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 29, 2021)

LindaZ said:


> All I can say is: "WOW!!!"



Oh I know you can say a lot more than that....


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 29, 2021)

bakechef said:


> Oh, that's fantastic! So cheerful! I'm in love with your appliances!
> 
> I have that same Julia Child quote on a fridge magnet, lol!



The appliances are our reward for being our own project manager!  



GotGarlic said:


> I love these, and they go with my kitchen decor, too. I'm going to buy one to hold my charcuterie board that I made at a charcuterie class at our local butcher shop.
> View attachment 45294



Since space is so limited for us, walls are storage.  They have served us well.  Love your charcuterie board!



FrankZ said:


> Oh I know you can say a lot more than that....


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 30, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> Oh I know you can say a lot more than that....


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 2, 2021)

*Finally....the finishing touch!*

Our itty-bitty kitchen is now *finally *complete.  Never thought I would be able to actually type that!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 2, 2021)

So... what's next on the remodel list?

Love the custom sign btw, also is a functional backsplash (just in case...)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 2, 2021)

*Kathleen & Frank*, that came together beautifully!


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 2, 2021)

Janet H said:


> So... what's next on the remodel list?
> 
> Love the custom sign btw, also is a functional backsplash (just in case...)



I had the sign made with the double use as a backsplash in mind.  

Likely the dining room or basement.  

In the dining room, I would like to put in a side board cabinet to replace a black shelf.  It also needs wallpaper removed and repainted.  Not much to remodel there...but....yeah, it needs it.  When the dining room is painted, so will the living room.

For the basement, I would like to replace the floor.  Also, I have some fun things that may really make the space more useable.  My grandparents owned a roadside diner.  I have one of their booths along with a tiny five cent jukebox that holds 5 records.  I also have an ancient refrigerator.  It works, but not sure I want it as a fridge.  It has to suck down power and often needs to be defrosted.  But it looks awesome.  Some shelves that are not basic wire racks would be great....however, I'm a little fearful of the basement.  Asbestos tiles.  Plus, it sometimes gets water in it.  Rare, but it has happened.

Both areas could really use a lift.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks really nice. Congrats.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

w00t!


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 3, 2021)

Very nice.  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2021)

Very pretty! I love the pops of red [emoji7]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh my gosh, *Kathleen*, that turned out so cute!  I bet you're very happy that the job has wrapped and things are back in place.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 3, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *Kathleen*, that turned out so cute!  I bet you're very happy that the job has wrapped and things are back in place.



I'm kinda happy with it too ya know... 

It turns out the dishwasher was really the raison d'etre for this.  That has been AWESOME.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Very pretty! I love the pops of red [emoji7]



I have always loved the color red, and so almost all of our minor appliances are read.  More than a pop of red is too much for me though.  So thank you!



Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *Kathleen*, that turned out so cute!  I bet you're very happy that the job has wrapped and things are back in place.



Thank you so much.  I am thrilled to be over and done with the decorating...and the dishwasher.  I've not had one before...and confess I do love it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 4, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> I'm kinda happy with it too ya know... [emoji38]...



I suppose you are, Frank, seeing as how you actually spend time in the kitchen to cook. Himself, on the other hand, only glides in to pick up his dinner plate, then glides back to his living room chair to watch TV and eat.


----------

